
The Number of Fusion Energy Startups Is Growing - vijaycs42
https://www.fusionenergybase.com/article/the-number-of-fusion-energy-startups-is-growing-fast-heres-why/
======
mdorazio
I don't really buy into the premise that it's based on materials and
technology advancements. Look at the first chart - it's a direct match with
the start of historically low interest rates creating an unprecedented easy
money environment for investors. To me it's pretty clear this is more of a
financially induced situation than a technologically induced one.

~~~
sam
Author here. No doubt that low interest rates are driving investment dollars.
In my talking with the physicists who are starting these companies low
interest rates and funding availability is only part of the equation. What's
motivating them to start new companies is strongly influenced by new
technologies.

~~~
FiatLuxDave
Former fusion startup founder here.

It would have been interesting to note how many (and which, if possible)
startups were specifically taking advantage of each item you mentioned. This
would make a much stronger case that it is technology driving the expansion
rather than money. Obviously, REBCO tape is being used by a few (Commonwealth
comes to mind) since better magnets are usable everywhere in magnetic fusion.
However, it would be useful if you could point to, for example, a startup that
was using engineering decisions from ITER to derive their plasma-facing
materials. Of course, if this information is not public-facing, I totally
understand why the article is so vague about it.

Regarding the graph, well, it reminded me of an old HN comment I made a while
back:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16552007](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16552007)

~~~
sam
Tracking the use of different technologies used by companies is a good idea
and it’s on the todo list.

As for the materials, yeah I’d like to go deeper there, maybe another article
down the road.

